# Jade Empire



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Made this cause i just beat the game.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, that was an awesome game. That's pretty good like.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope they make a part two for the 360!!!


----------

